# Halloween troll



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't know if any of you have seen this, but I bought one and think it's cool so I wanted to give A heads up.

http://www.trolls.com/catalog/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The viking trolls they have on their site are a hoot


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I think they are all cute...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"Made by trolls...for trolls" lol


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I love it


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I bet if ya made that thing 14 foot tall with PVC and 32 *tons* of raffia, with a scowl, you could get a scream or two out in the yard.... LOL


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

I completely forgot about these little critters. My grandmother used to collect them. I'll hafta go to the attic and see if I can find them... thanks for sharing, he's too cute!


----------

